# 2015 NWTF competition calls



## d_hunter12 (Feb 10, 2015)

I am a newbee both to this site and to the call making world. Here are my entries into the call making competition. The matched set is black walnut sleeved under ycb with copper accents. The green hedge/hedge whistle is for the hunting whistle category. And the laminated whistle is for the laminated category. It is made with hedge, purpleheart and pink ivory.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice calls.


----------



## SENC (Feb 10, 2015)

Good looking calls, Dustin. Love the hedge/hedge whistle!!


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 10, 2015)

Handsome looking calls ! Im partial to the Hedge/Hedge whistle and the YCB/Walnut whislte.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 10, 2015)

That laminated whistle is something else... crazy!


----------



## Ron Davis (Feb 10, 2015)

great looking set of calls Good luck!!!!!


----------



## d_hunter12 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys. I really appreciate that


----------



## justallan (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice work, Dustin.


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 12, 2015)

Looking good. Good luck. Rick


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 13, 2015)

WOW!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 13, 2015)

Congrats mr Rookie National Champion


----------



## d_hunter12 (Feb 13, 2015)

Do what?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 13, 2015)

To clear it up for everyone else...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 13, 2015)

Congrats Dustin!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ron Davis (Feb 13, 2015)

Well done Dustin Congrats! Your will go down in history 2015 Rookie callmaker of the year!! That's sound good bud


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 13, 2015)

Good deal man , congrads on a job well done.


----------



## SENC (Feb 13, 2015)

Awesome, Dustin!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 13, 2015)

Congrats Dustin!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2015)

Congrats Dustin!


----------



## d_hunter12 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks a lot fellers. I'm very humbled by all of this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chad85 (Feb 14, 2015)

Good job man awesome calls


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 14, 2015)

That is Awsome. Nice going. Rick


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 16, 2015)

What a way to start! Congrats on the win and most of all congrats on some sweet looking and sounding callers!


----------



## Bob Palmer (Feb 16, 2015)

Well done!!! Those calls are sweet!!!!


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats Dustin !


----------



## d_hunter12 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys. I can't wait to try it again next year


----------

